
Would you trade Star Wars cards on the blockchain? - tomerzei
https://www.ascribe.io/app/editions/1H9GHJKsnyZEALAbVqWTmDhHeNPyPPqScw
======
tomerzei
We're creating a marketplace that lets you collect and trade real items, with
ownership recorded and secured by the bitcoin blockchain. I'd love some
feedback!

